
This Cities: Skylines build recreates the honeycomb Detroit that could have been - smacktoward
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2019/12/20/this-cities-skylines-build-recreates-the-honeycomb-detroit-that-could-have-been/
======
clairity
that's really neat. triangular blocks are disorienting compared to rectagular
ones, but diagonal roads (in addition to orthogonal ones) make transportation
more efficient. ring roads (beijing, for example, has a bunch) help efficiency
too.

~~~
timw4mail
In terms of traffic flow, it seems like the triangles would be a detrimental
thing.

~~~
nwallin
Depends on whether or not you use roundabouts. Roundabouts are no worse with
six (or eight) way intersections than four, but six way traffic lights don't
work, and even four way traffic lights are problematic.

Cities: Skylines. To a certain extent, real life physics need not apply.
There's an excellent series on YouTube of a player optimizing cities built by
others. Almost all of it comes down to building more roundabouts and
optimizing weird lane management specific to Cities: Skylines' weird AI and
lack of car crashes.

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLR5G_Kc9r-JDza2Bzd2GI...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLR5G_Kc9r-JDza2Bzd2GIA01_jVyHhhXw)

